

Adblock Plus Payday – $ 30 million from Amazon, Ebay, Google and Yahoo - cowchase
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mobilegeeks.de%2Fadblock-plus-zahltag-30-mio-von-amazon-ebay-google-und-yahoo%2F&act=url

======
TuxLyn
No worries, you can use forked plugin called "AdBlock Edge"
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-
edge/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-edge/) or edit
filter lists your self ^_^

~~~
cowchase
Agreed. There was also AdBlock Lite, but they now recommend ABE too
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/adblock_lite/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/adblock_lite/)

~~~
TuxLyn
This was bound to happen, they where just waiting for the right amount of
money. It will be interesting to see what they say about this news :) Probebly
"no comment".

------
jroes
Wait a second. Didn't ABP have a big donation page it would take you to after
installing? I remember donating. This is unbelievable.

~~~
bhouston
There are few people that wouldn't be corrupted by $30M. I'm sure the total
donations, even for a crazy popular plugin, were fairly minuscule.

I do think that the developers were corrupted by offers from these web
properties, I suspect they didn't initiate these discussions.

~~~
cowchase
> Whitelisting is free for all small and medium-sized websites and blogs.
> However, managing this list requires significant effort on our side and this
> task cannot be completely taken over by volunteers as it happens with common
> filter lists.
> [https://adblockplus.org/en/about#monetization](https://adblockplus.org/en/about#monetization)

$30M surely is a lot of money for managing the "acceptable ads" list...

------
suyash
Wow, if this is true, ad block plus definitely screwed a lot of people over :(
I'm uninstalling it from all browsers today and looking for a good unbiased
alternative.

~~~
judk
How exactly where people "screwed"?

